# Zoo Dreams



## Halley (31 Jan 2017)

I have ordered some products from Zoo Dreams but I have received no responses to my emails enquiring if the product has been shipped. I do not know if my items have even been shipped.  I had been over 9 days since I ordered.  I spent over €220 here and I am worried.  Has anyone else used the German ZooDreams website?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajo (31 Jan 2017)

Hi Halley, they have bad customer service. I hope u order is easy stuff. If there is a complication, it can become a bit difficult.

J


----------



## Halley (1 Feb 2017)

Oh no - I spent 224€ on a Juwel helialux led 920 and controller - I fear I will see neither the light nor the money again. This is not nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (1 Feb 2017)

Anyone any suggestions what to do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (1 Feb 2017)

sajo said:


> Hi Halley, they have bad customer service. I hope u order is easy stuff. If there is a complication, it can become a bit difficult.
> 
> J



Yes - he takes your money but does not respond to my emails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2 (5 Feb 2017)

Halley said:


> I have ordered some products from Zoo Dreams but I have received no responses to my emails enquiring if the product has been shipped. I do not know if my items have even been shipped.  I had been over 9 days since I ordered.  I spent over €220 here and I am worried.  Has anyone else used the German ZooDreams website?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hey Halley

What's the news on your lights hope you got thing sorted.


----------



## Halley (5 Feb 2017)

No - still no lights - but the money is out of my account since 22 Jan. On his website he says 3-5 days delivery.  I sent loads of email/phone calls and got one response saying it will be one to two more weeks. I will believe it when I see it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbuck2 (6 Feb 2017)

Well let's hope it turns up this week


----------



## jameson_uk (6 Feb 2017)

Did you pay via Credit card or PayPal?  If so you might be protected.


----------



## GHNelson (6 Feb 2017)

You should ask for a tracking number!
The must have used a tracking service....on a purchase that expensive!
Usually takes about 7/10 days for hard goods from Europe!
I think he is over zealous with his delivery time scale!
hoggie


----------



## Halley (6 Feb 2017)

jameson_uk said:


> Did you pay via Credit card or PayPal?  If so you might be protected.



I paid paypal - so hopefully will get something back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (6 Feb 2017)

hogan53 said:


> You should ask for a tracking number!
> The must have used a tracking service....on a purchase that expensive!
> Usually takes about 7/10 days for hard goods from Europe!
> I think he is over zealous with his delivery time scale!
> hoggie



I don't think he has posted it yet - it is a hard lesson to take - everyone should search for reviews of a website before buying from it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (6 Feb 2017)

Timbuck2 said:


> Well let's hope it turns up this week



Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2017)

Hi Halley, I took a punt on a less known website that had some so so reviews but the filter I was after was £200 cheaper than anywhere else so I went for it and don't regret it, it took 3 weeks to arrive but was very happy with the end result, so give it time 

If you paid via Paypal you can always escalate an question through there and they will be forced to reply there or you can ask Paypal to get your money back!


----------



## Halley (7 Feb 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> Hi Halley, I took a punt on a less known website that had some so so reviews but the filter I was after was £200 cheaper than anywhere else so I went for it and don't regret it, it took 3 weeks to arrive but was very happy with the end result, so give it time
> 
> If you paid via Paypal you can always escalate an question through there and they will be forced to reply there or you can ask Paypal to get your money back!



Cheers I will wait some more and see what happens.  I had no idea that it would take this long.  The website looks very professional so I thought it was legit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (26 Feb 2017)

Update - got a full refund after numerous calls to Germany - I will now have to look elsewhere for the light and controller


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

